# Show winner is born!



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

My newest BIS is born!










Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

aww.. look at his wrinkly face  he gets my vote


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Roland said:


> My newest BIS is born!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgive me for being clueless but what is a BIS?

Hi Roland, i have sent you an email before in regards to your tri's and importing (too bad we can't do it) it's great to see you on here, i have a friend going to Germany in April, i wish he could smuggle some out for me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

BIS means Best In Show.

Where in the frigging hell did you get that mouse from Roland???? :shock:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

*B* est *I* n* S* how


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

id hate to see the other mice in the show then... lol


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, bless, poor thing- How could you not love a face like that, sooo cute!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Roland said:


> *B* est *I* n* S* how


  Thanks


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

This week on "When Good Breeders Go Bad"...

lol, that thing is so pitiful! Cute though.


----------

